# Candy purple over black



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Anyone have any pics? My painter is doing a black base with a pearl white 'frost' over it then candy purple on top. Very curious what it will look like. He said it will look black but the purple will really pop in the light.


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

id do some sort of purple flakes atleast under tha candy or its just gonna look really really dark


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

That's why he's throwing the white pearl over the black base. But I want it to look really dark and just pop in the light. I originally wanted black but he changed my mind since he is a legendary custom painter . He also offered to throw in some micro flake but I'm still undecided.


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Purple Haze~_@Mar 10 2011, 11:12 AM~20058654
> *Anyone have any pics? My painter is doing a black base with a pearl white 'frost' over it then candy purple on top. Very curious what it will look like. He said it will look black but the purple will really pop in the light.
> *


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Mar 11 2011, 10:36 AM~20068054
> *
> *


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~Purple Haze~_@Mar 11 2011, 03:12 AM~20058654
> *Anyone have any pics? My painter is doing a black base with a pearl white 'frost' over it then candy purple on top. Very curious what it will look like. He said it will look black but the purple will really pop in the light.
> *


gotta be careful putting white pearl over black base. there polar opposite colors and 9 times out of 10 will looked fucked. even the best painter in the world cant spray it on without blotching it. ice pearl will work cause its more like a flake, but normal pearl forget it... just saying...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 12 2011, 02:49 PM~20076012
> *gotta be careful putting white pearl over black base. there polar opposite colors and 9 times out of 10 will looked fucked. even the best painter in the world cant spray it on without blotching it. ice pearl will work cause its more like a flake, but normal pearl forget it... just saying...
> *


you can.. just have to really mist it on.. like with my patterns over black ive done some with a real light mist,no blotch


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Yea a light mist should blend in that white pearl smoothly.... but that sounds like its gonna be a nice car... post up pics when its done..


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 13 2011, 08:02 AM~20076083
> *you can.. just have to really mist it on.. like with my patterns over black ive done some with a real light mist,no blotch
> *


that sounds plausible, but i wouldnt blanket a whole car with it. the way it would look you may as well do a gray metallic pearl... its a whole lotta fuckin around just to put candy over it....


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 12 2011, 07:33 PM~20077790
> *that sounds plausible, but i wouldnt blanket a whole car with it. the way it would look you may as well do a gray metallic pearl... its a whole lotta fuckin around just to put candy over it....
> *


Not really worried about homie knows what he's doing. Been doing it since the 70's, in fact he's this months lowrider original in the new lrm.


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

You can also add the pearl to the black base so it sprays on evenly too. We did a test panel a few weeks ago for a customer but it was too dark for him.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

who's the legendary painter already :uh:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 13 2011, 01:06 PM~20081840
> *who's the legendary painter already :uh:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

USED ALOT OF PEARL UNDER KANDIES FOR PATTERNS ETC. LIKE THIS... GET A TRUE GHOST EFFECT AND NICE GLOW!


HOK KBC PURPLE OVER BLack!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 14 2011, 07:16 PM~20092317
> *USED ALOT OF PEARL UNDER KANDIES FOR PATTERNS ETC. LIKE THIS... GET A TRUE GHOST EFFECT AND NICE GLOW!
> HOK KBC PURPLE OVER BLack!
> 
> ...


What's going on here? Is this candy purple mixed with black?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~Purple Haze~_@Mar 15 2011, 03:57 PM~20097934
> *What's going on here? Is this candy purple mixed with black?
> 
> 
> *



its hok candy base coat pueple that you apply over black


----------

